# TT Grandma



## tt grandma (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi I'm TT Grandma! 
I became the owner of a 2002 s-line 225bhp TT in Misano Red in October last year after selling my Golf GTI.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hey grandma

remember, it never happened unless there are pics! so.. where are they?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

